# Leaving a Full time job for Part time?



## Jennairl (15 Jul 2011)

So here is my situation..

Im working full time in a permanent job but i am so unhappy and stressed out I want to leave. The job im in leave me with no quality of life im working 50 hours a week with no pay after 39. And the money is terrible..

Ive been offered a part time job in an office 3 days a week. ( heaven )

My Question is if I leave a full time job to go to a part time one can I sign X's & O's?? or will I not be entitled as If left work?

If I can sign the x's & o's it will be working out that im nearly on the same money?

Advise please?


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Jul 2011)

there's usually a 9 week period where you don't get JSB as you will have voluntarily left employment.

However, if you explain the situation to your SW officer they may reduce the amount of time off benefit.

What are X's and O's?


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jul 2011)

x's and o's refer to the weekly dockets filled in by people working part-time and returned to SW to calculate the amount of payment due. X for days worked and O for the days not worked.


----------



## peteb (16 Jul 2011)

if the upshot of this post is that you can leave a full time job, go to a part-time job and earn the same money I'm stopping paying tax!!


----------



## niceoneted (16 Jul 2011)

When you move to the part time job will you be looking for a different full time job thus using the part time job as a stop gap. If not you are not entitled to JSB/A as you are choosing to move to a part time number. 
If the system still allows this it needs to change badly.


----------

